# Biopsy during Hysterectomy



## kellyg (Nov 11, 2009)

How would you code for a sigmoid colon biopsy done at the time of an abdominal hysterectomy?


----------



## jthompson1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you need the cpt codes for this or icd-9?  Here is the cpt codes you would use.  abdominal hysterectomy is 58150, 45305 with modifier 51 for sigmoid colon biopsy.  You are doing two procedures at same time of service.


----------

